# SW, Bristol, Bath meet



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't noticed any meets over here in the south west- is there much interest? Any suggestions of a good SW central(ish) location? I would suggest Ashton Court (Bristol), Royal Victoria Park (Bath) or Westonbirt Arboretum (Tetbury- incurs entry fee).

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Laura, we are in bath and would be up for a poo meet.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Cool Karen! Shall we see if anyone else comments before we start arranging?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

We've just come back from Westonbirt! We'd be up for a meet but we couldn't for a few weeks. It'd be great to introduce Darwin to some other 'poos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My friends in Weston I"ll get her to check out this thread x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We'll be getting a new addition at the begining of September so I'd suggest we either go for August or else I'd rather wait until our little one is allowed out! I've forgotten the wait off the top of my head, is it four weeks after the second injection or two...? Either way I guess SW meet either August or November? Weston prom is a good free place and one section of the beach allows dog year round.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> We've just come back from Westonbirt!


We were there on Friday! Met an apricot cockapoo called Safron, wondered if it was Saffi from on here but was too shy to ask the lady if she was on here (not like me at all but is it a bit odd asking a random stranger if they're on here!!?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I would def be up for it...although I am not going to be 'poo'd up' until late September...but would def be up for meeting all of you and yours!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Its normally 2 weeks after 2nd injection laura,we are getting poo number 3 in 2 weeks,so maybe we should look to october time to meet up?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> We were there on Friday! Met an apricot cockapoo called Safron, wondered if it was Saffi from on here but was too shy to ask the lady if she was on here (not like me at all but is it a bit odd asking a random stranger if they're on here!!?


im always asking random strangers.....is that a cockapoo? do you know about ILMC and cockapoo owners club?


----------



## ringo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes we would be up for a meet around this area. We have "Ringo" who has just turned 1 year old.
Ashton Court is great for dogs, Westonbirt too.


----------



## ringo (Jul 25, 2011)

]Yes we would be up for a meet around this area. We have "Ringo" who has just turned 1 year old.
Ashton Court is great for dogs, Westonbirt too


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in Weston, so I would be up for a meet, Sand Bay is great, dogs allowed all year round. I'm also up for travelling to a meet, love Westonbirt, never taken Ollie to Ashton Court,


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Oops, pressed send too early! Ashton Court sounds good too. 

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely meet in the making ... we will want to see lots of photos please xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Nik just spent a couple of lovely days at Sand Bay,staying with friends, just got back last night. I presume you know Lynne and Missie who we stayed with, I was telling her that a meet was being organised, its a shame I did nt bump into you and Ollie.xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Nik why would you know my friend lol, I thought you said you lived in Sand Bay.. we had a lovely day in Weston Super Mare, bunped into the absolutely gorgeous Dexter, just reaffirmed JoJo that white and black would be my next baba. My dogs even went on the dogs not allowed pier, Nik , on there own that might be the next thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Nik just spent a couple of lovely days at Sand Bay,staying with friends, just got back last night. I presume you know Lynne and Missie who we stayed with, I was telling her that a meet was being organised, its a shame I did nt bump into you and Ollie.xx


Hi, no I don't know them, I'll keep an eye out, we do change the times we go down depending on how hot it is! Last night was about 7pm, Ollie is usually in the mud if the tide isn't in! His black coat is quite short too. Ask Lynne to say hi if she sees us. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry Nik why would you know my friend lol, I thought you said you lived in Sand Bay.. we had a lovely day in Weston Super Mare, bunped into the absolutely gorgeous Dexter, just reaffirmed JoJo that white and black would be my next baba. My dogs even went on the dogs not allowed pier, Nik , on there own that might be the next thread


No worries, we live in Worle, we stopped going to Weston beach because of the dog ban, but we did walk along the prom the other night & realised you can go on a certain stretch of the beach, but Sand Bay is a bit closer to us. 

We haven't met Dexter either, are they on this forum? 

Next pup?  I'm hoping for next summer, I don't really mind about the colour, maybe lighter? Trouble is they all look so yummy! :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lynne lives at Sand Bay she"d definitely speak , Missie is chocolate xx We were on the dog section of Weston beach and the prom the weather was lovely. We bumped into Dexter he was visiting from Essex xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out.

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik and Karen stop talking next puppies .. you are both so naughty, but ever so nice .. Lol .. 

Karen go for a black and white parti for your pack, stunning B&W theme .. and NikB well a cream or apricot would look fab with Ollie ... dont get me on colours, I am mad for cockapoo colours


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

But Dexter was to die for i offered to re home him but they were having none of it, Lyyne has Missie and quereing no.2 and afer seeing Dexter could have been swayed as well x x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oi you lot, stop hijacking my thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Nik and Karen stop talking next puppies .. you are both so naughty, but ever so nice .. Lol ..
> 
> Karen go for a black and white parti for your pack, stunning B&W theme .. and NikB well a cream or apricot would look fab with Ollie ... dont get me on colours, I am mad for cockapoo colours


Sounds good JoJo
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> But Dexter was to die for i offered to re home him but they were having none of it, Lyyne has Missie and quereing no.2 and afer seeing Dexter could have been swayed as well x x


I'm so tempted to get another straight away, but I've always said I would wait till Ollie was two xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Oi you lot, stop hijacking my thread


Sorry, lol, I'm still up for a meet though! I'm easy as to where and when.



xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

How does Saturday 20th or Sunday 21st October at Westonbirt Arboretum work for people? Thinking that the earlier we try and get a date agreed, the more people will hopefully make it! Just to make sure everyone is aware, there is a charge of £9 for adults and £4 for kids (unless you have a members card!). It's slightly more in October because of the Autumn colours- bring a camera!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Me,the other half and our two would be up for the Saturday 20th at Westonbirt


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> Me,the other half and our two would be up for the Saturday 20th at Westonbirt


Yes we will be there..Binky will be 14 weeks so up for some running/carrying!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, either day will be good for us. Will mark it in the diary.

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I should have added either day works for us too


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Laura

Will have a word with Hubby and see if he's ok with 20th, I don't think 21st will be any good for us. It will be great for the puppies to see each other again.

Lynne


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this meet now that we have Rafferty with us and he's developing his character. It will do both hubby and me and Rafferty good to meet other Poos and Poo owners. We've had a couple of 5 minute sessions on the lead in preparation-not going too well at the moment but very early days. Look out Westonbirt!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

What time are we meeting?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone  
Sounds like the 20th is good for everyone so we'll go for that. As for time, it takes me all of half an hour to get there so I can get there comfortably for 10am but I'm aware some of you may have futher to travel- any advance on 10am?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

10 am is good for us..it is about 40 mins drive from Cheltenham so not bad at all and we love Westonbirt!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

If anyone is interested,a few from cockapoo owners club have arranged a meet,it is at royal victoria park bath,we will be meeting at 10am,the more the merrier. Please come along,would love to see a lot of cockapoo's.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry,thats saturday 15th sept.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh thanks Karen! Is Coral allowed out yet? Willow has just come into season so I don't think we'll be able to make it and Bracken isn't allowed out yet  but thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh thats a shame. Yes coral is 14 weeks,and had her jabs. we will have to arrange another meet soon.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> If anyone is interested,a few from cockapoo owners club have arranged a meet,it is at royal victoria park bath,we will be meeting at 10am,the more the merrier. Please come along,would love to see a lot of cockapoo's.


ah would love to come along but we are away..have fun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Hi everyone
> Sounds like the 20th is good for everyone so we'll go for that. As for time, it takes me all of half an hour to get there so I can get there comfortably for 10am but I'm aware some of you may have futher to travel- any advance on 10am?


Morning,

The 20th & 10am is fine for us, looking forward to it.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all
Ten should be fine for us too. Just hope that travelling becomes easier in the intervening weeks. I sat in the car this afternoon with Rafferty in his crate and flipped through a magazine until he settled, then came in again. The neighbours will think I'm barmy-well, they probably already think that-but if it works it will be worth it
Lynne


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Hi all
> Ten should be fine for us too. Just hope that travelling becomes easier in the intervening weeks. I sat in the car this afternoon with Rafferty in his crate and flipped through a magazine until he settled, then came in again. The neighbours will think I'm barmy-well, they probably already think that-but if it works it will be worth it
> Lynne


The things we do!! Looking forward to meeting you and rafferty on the 20th!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Me too. Will be interesting to meet all the people of the forum who have given so much help and reassurance over the past few weeks. Not long now for you to join the happy throng Sam. I hope you get plenty of rest in the week before arrival and, to reiterate Laura's advice-plenty of kitchen roll!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> If anyone is interested,a few from cockapoo owners club have arranged a meet,it is at royal victoria park bath,we will be meeting at 10am,the more the merrier. Please come along,would love to see a lot of cockapoo's.


Might be able to make it tomorrow, any particular place where you are meeting?


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi nik,was nice to meet you today,and ollie. We will try to make the 20th.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Karen, it was great to meet all of you too. Looking forward to Westonbirt. 😊


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all,is the walk still going ahead???? Do we have definates??????


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes we will be there at 10am on the 20th!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, we're still going.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you mind if i post this on cockapoo owners club on fb???


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> Do you mind if i post this on cockapoo owners club on fb???


Of course! Go for it


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea the more the merrier!!! Only a few weeks to go now! I'm not sure where to suggest as a meeting spot, I'm thinking that the benches alongside the gravel car park may be a good place as even if you park on the grass in the 'new' parking area (not really marked out as a parking area but I think that will be their long term intention) you can easily walk past the benches on your way towards Silk Wood/the main buildings. I'll think of something bright/obvious I could wear... but then maybe my manic poo's will be obvious enough!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the cafe would be a good place to meet, as you have to walk past it to get to the dog walking side of the park.What do you think?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

karen pearce said:


> I think the cafe would be a good place to meet, as you have to walk past it to get to the dog walking side of the park.What do you think?


Yes outside the cafe by the loos, by those round wooden tables?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you mean up on the decking or down on the grass? If you mean on the grass I think that's where I was trying to describe (obviously not very well  )!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh on the grass! 😄


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes we'll be there for 10 on the 20th. We haven't been to Westonbirt before so would appreciate a meeting place thats not too difficult to find  Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a little reminder that this is next Saturday! Hopefully see quite a few of you there! It's getting quite busy now because of the lovely autumn colours so you may find that they send you away from the gravelled car park and off to the grass. Once parked, head towards the cafe called Maples (follow the crowds if you're unsure) and we'll be obvious on a bench on the grass right by the cafe. I'll try to remember to wear my cat hat (it has ears) that will help you spot me!! Until then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking forward to it, have a good week.

xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

We will all be there.....


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fab! We will be there 😄


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

And we will be there too. Really looking forward to it. Laura, can't wait to see if Raffy and Bracken are similar  Will email after training to update you-having a few eating problems at the moment. He's gone right off Nature's Diet after hoovering it up for weeks. My local pet shop is getting me some Barking Heads (I know you feed this ) as it gets glowing reports on here. 

See you all Saturday and hope we get some fine weather :smile:


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Popped to Westonbirt this morning, arrived at 1030 and had to queue for a few mins to get in and was put into the overflow. Just a warning that it will definitely be busy on Saturday and maybe allow additional time for queuing to get in and being parked a little walk from the cafe to meet at 10. Also a reminder that the charge for entry is £9 per adult. See you Saturday!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,looking forward to meeting all,i have also invited a friend along, she dosnt have a poo,but a lovely dog. hope this is ok with everyone.......more the merrier


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Of course Karen! I invited a random lady with a golden doodle who I bumped into at Westonbirt Wednesday a week ago so there may be a few 'randoms'!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a great time tomorrow , take loads of pictures


----------

